# Best sentence in English for 2008 on ASF



## Garpal Gumnut (4 July 2008)

One of the attractions of ASF is the good English that is generally written on the forum.

Here is an example from wayneL on post #655 in the Barack 08 thread. It will be hard to beat. It is succinct with a scattering of latinate, french, old english,saxon and norse words, with a nice George Melly original in the middle.

His commas are well placed and he delivers his message with the minimum of fuss.

Ain't English a beaut language. 


*Thank God some petty left wing, quango inhabiting, humourless jobsworth wasn't there to prosecute him.*


Any more examples?

gg


----------



## Stan 101 (4 July 2008)

"I am."


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Ain't English a beaut language.
> *Thank God some petty left wing, quango inhabiting, humourless jobsworth wasn't there to prosecute him.*
> Any more examples?




As Homer Simpson says : "why would I bother learning English? - I'm not planning to go to  England!?"

Ps "guango" is a pommie term - we dont have them in Aus - or if we do , we call them something else - something originally Aussie 



> guango:  An organization or agency that is financed by a government but that acts independently of it.


----------



## Pommiegranite (4 July 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> One of the attractions of ASF is the good English that is generally written on the forum.
> 
> Here is an example from wayneL on post #655 in the Barack 08 thread. It will be hard to beat. It is succinct with a scattering of latinate, french, old english,saxon and norse words, with a nice George Melly original in the middle.
> 
> ...





It all depends on what you define as 'best'. Just about all of Mobcat's posts are hilarious for their sentence length, bad spelling, lack of/awful punctuation, inability to get to the point, questionable logic and very 'subtle' humour.

Here's an example (post #610 BYR thread):

_What a flogging all the species and the ASX have had of late i cant believe how much $ wise it has wiped off my paper profit it,s huge but as happens they get hit hard and then they come back harder .....harder the better i have got 5 very very very good months to make for after the last week i have sold down a little lately but i have bought more than i have sold across the ASX better the devil you no so myself I'm riding this one out in fact i think i might go on a holiday so i haven't got the temptation to sell good shares at a discount price very hard to watch a share get blown to bits with out helping it it,s madness really isn't it because at the end of the day i think the US will drop there intrest rate tommorow and the Dow will power on and the ASX will follow anyway good luck all i think i have just talked my self into going on a holiday and hopefully when i get back BYR will be 35 (could be a long holiday )_
__________________
_Happy Days_
_Mobcat _


----------



## wayneL (4 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> As Homer Simpson says : "why would I bother learning English? - I'm not planning to go to  England!?"
> 
> Ps "guango" is a pommie term - we dont have them in Aus - or if we do , we call them something else - something originally Aussie



It's *q*uango, not *g*uango.

Australia does have them and indeed uses the term extensively.

*****

GG

I agree. English well spoken/written is a beautiful language, belying it's mongrel roots.

The new London mayor, Boris Johnson is an Etonian, journalist, Latin Scholar and general clown and scallywag is a great example. No matter what your political persuasion, the man is a delight to listen to for his English; and often very entertaining.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2008)

Quango? - well it sure ain't  common Aus usage. 

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/quango



> quan·go  (*esp. in Great Britain*) a semi-public advisory and administrative body supported by the government and having most of its members appointed by the government




qualified in Macquarie as "Orig British" 
no mention in Websters
I personally have never heard of the word 

http://www.uq.edu.au/economics/johnquiggin/news95/quango9504.html


> From quango to qango and back again
> Sydney Morning Herald ,  7 April, 1995
> 
> The term 'quango' has had a curious history. Once, there were only NGOs, non-government organisations like *ACOSS or the RSL*.
> ...






> When economic reformers in Britain, and later in Australia, wanted to cut back the profusion of statutory authorities, they decided to appropriate the term to their own use. Unfortunately the acronym didn't quite fit. Statutory authorities could reasonably be described as *quasi-autonomous governmental organisations*, but there was no easy way to use the letter 'N'. Eventually they settled on 'national'.
> 
> This was logically redundant in the case of the UK *and simply incorrect for Australia where most statutory authorities are run by State governments*, but it worked. Some users took the process to its logical conclusion by dropping the 'U' and writing about 'qangos'.  etc




PS gg, I think that the RSL is a quango - and I always thought you were a fan of the RSL


----------



## websman (4 July 2008)

I be tryin to learns english alls my life, but I's jest aint gettin da hang of it. why they be tryin' to make it so hard on a cracka???


----------



## wayneL (4 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Quango? - well it sure ain't  common Aus usage.



Neither is "punctilious". It is however a part of the dominant language spoken in Australia. Both words I learned from Australians.



> qualified in Macquarie as "Orig British"
> no mention in Websters
> I personally have never heard of the word



A point that may have escaped you, is that the entire English language in it's current form is.... ummm,  "Orig British".

Websters is an American tome, and despite the insistence of Microsoft Word, "English" English is regarded as the correct standard. We should expect some deficiencies in the American version of the language, even if we are thankful for their numerous additions.

I cannot help it if you have not been listening.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (4 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> The new London mayor, Boris Johnson is an Etonian, journalist, Latin Scholar and general clown and scallywag is a great example. No matter what your political persuasion, the man is a delight to listen to for his English; and often very entertaining.




Too few of these in the world. :bowdown:


----------



## rederob (5 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> PS gg, I think that the RSL is a quango - and I always thought you were a fan of the RSL



Sorry to interrupt your thread GG.
The RSL is funded mostly by capitation fees - from its membership - so is fully-autonomous from government.
I can't think of why anyone would not or should not be a supporter (perhaps not a "fan") of the RSL as its actions and ideals smack of what makes us who we are.

Back on topic, I loved some of ducati's rants.... utter nonsense!


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

> The new London mayor, Boris Johnson is an Etonian, journalist, Latin Scholar and general clown and scallywag is a great example. No matter what your political persuasion, the man is a delight to listen to for his English; and often very entertaining.



In their honeymoon period, most pollies are humourous etc.
Then again, having to sack his 2IC one month into the job might be a bit more of a challenge to portray as humourous. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/07/05/2295255.htm?section=justin


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

gg
I’m interested in why you like that sentence so much.  (the topic of this thread after all – arguably provocative I’m sure you’ll agree, so I hope you don’t pike at the thought of being provoked). 



Garpal Gumnut said:


> One of the attractions of ASF is the good English that is generally written on the forum.
> 
> Here is an example from wayneL on post #655 in the Barack 08 thread. It will be hard to beat. It is succinct with a scattering of latinate, french, old english,saxon and norse words, with a nice George Melly original in the middle.
> 
> ...




Just to put this in context,  here’s the rest of the story..


			
				WayneL said:
			
		

> Here's a true story:
> 
> A good friend of mine is a very dark skinned Indian who used to work at Merryl Lynch in Melbourne. When their Australian broking operations were closed down a few years ago, the message was delivered via video, by a person who happened to be an African American... basically informing them that they were all sacked.
> 
> ...




to be honest, I’m still trying to understand it
So far I’ve found quangos might include a few options given on these websites …


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QUANGO
> Australian example : Red Cross,  possibly Press Council or Law Society if in UK
> 
> http://www.uq.edu.au/economics/johnquiggin/news95/quango9504.html
> Take for example, the Sydney Harbour Tunnel



maybe you could give us an example of a quango that would apply… ?

“there I was telling this joke and suddenly I was prosecuted by the Red Cross”
“ by the British Law Society “
or maybe “…. by the Sydney Harbour Tunnel authority?

The only ones that sorta fit might be 
“ ….  by the contractors looking after this or that prison”
“ ….. by the contractors looking after this or that detention centre, eg post Tampa”
“ ….. by the contractors looking after Abu Ghraib”

then again, I would have thought those examples certainly could, possibly should be called "right wing quangos" rather than left. 

An example of what this succinct sentence means would help. thanks.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

I still reckon this one is a classic.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/education/7481715.stm

It was on TGIF Thank God It's Friday last evening (2BL Sydney).

summary:-
"marker attempts to only look for the positive with difficult students".

background:-
kids are asked to describe the room they are sitting in. 
One student writes "f- off" on the top of his paper
he gets an encouragement mark of 10% - for correct spelling 

and would have received higher marks (11% ?) if he used punctuation , such as "F.. OFF!!"

lol - talk about the benefit of the doubt (to say nothing of TRULY succinct) 

Here's Billy Connolly on the same sentence.... 

 Billy Connolly - Reasons For Swearing


----------



## rederob (5 July 2008)

2020
You give true meaning to ignoramus.
The thread is not about quangos.
The Red Cross is not a quango: It's an NGO.
There is no such animal as the Sydney Harbour Tunnel Authority - it's a company.
I'm not sure you would recognise a good sentence if you saw one: And if you did there seems little chance you could tell what it meant.


----------



## mobcat (5 July 2008)

Pommiegranite said:


> It all depends on what you define as 'best'. Just about all of Mobcat's posts are hilarious for their sentence length, bad spelling, lack of/awful punctuation, inability to get to the point, questionable logic and very 'subtle' humour.
> 
> Here's an example (post #610 BYR thread):
> 
> ...






Thanks Pommie i try: .....You cant beat that private school education can ya hey  Oh well lucky i am good with numbers and my wife tells me i a demon in the sack cant win em all hey LOL


----------



## Pommiegranite (5 July 2008)

mobcat said:


> Thanks Pommie i try: .....You cant beat that private school education can ya hey  Oh well lucky i am good with numbers and my wife tells me i a demon in the sack cant win em all hey LOL




Haha Mobcat. You're a legend. Keep the smilies coming!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

rederob said:


> 2020
> You give true meaning to ignoramus.
> The thread is not about quangos.
> The Red Cross is not a quango: It's an NGO.
> ...




hey rob - wooooh there lol.

so are YOU ready to give an example of how that sentence makes sense?

There's a quote below where an economic Prof from James Cook uni says that , in reference to the Sydney Harbour Tunnel  that "The term 'quango', in its original sense, has never been more appropriate" for instance.

btw , for your info, here's a quote from that wiki website which (as I explained, but you failed to read it obviously) says that Red Cross is indeed an example of an Australian Qaungo.  



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QUANGO
> History of the term
> The term originated as a humorous shortening of Quasi-NGO, that is, an ostensibly non-governmental organisation which performs governmental functions, often with government funding or other support.[1] There are many such organisations. *In Australia and other countries, the Red Cross provides blood bank services, with government support and backing of various kinds.*
> 
> Examples *in the United Kingdom *include bodies engaged in self-regulation of various sectors, *such as the Press Council and the Law Society*. An essential feature of a Quango, in the original definition, was that it should not be formally part of the public sector




and secondly here's one from the second website that says that the Sydney Harbour Tunnel is indeed probably one of the best examples of a Qango - or quango if you prefer.    This article by a John Quiggin , who is Professor of Economics at James Cook University.  I reckon he would know if the Sydney Tunnel was a quango or not don't you...? or true, maybe you know better  



> http://www.uq.edu.au/economics/johnquiggin/news95/quango9504.html
> As a piece of etymology, this is all well and good. What is more interesting is that the process of economic reform is turning qangos (in the new sense) into quangos (in the old sense). Take for example, the Sydney Harbour Tunnel. Before the days of micro-economic reform (and public sector borrowing targets), this would have been built under contract for the RTA, who would have collected tolls and paid them into consolidated revenue. Now it is supposedly the property of a private company who have constructed it under a BOOT (Build, Own, Operate, and Transfer) contract, under which the tunnel is to be handed over to the State after a set term. As is usual with BOOT contracts, the apparent free lunch disappears on closer examination. The State government threw in the right to collect tolls on the existing Harbour Bridge as part of the deal.
> 
> The really interesting question, however, is whether the tunnel is now genuinely private or not. The NSW Auditor-General thinks not; the contingent liabilities faced by the State under the BOOT contract are such that the Tunnel should be listed as an asset in the public accounts. The State government is not quite sure. With the mantle of 'commercial confidentiality' that typically shields questionable public sector financial transactions nowadays, it is almost impossible to determine the true story.
> ...




btw also, the term is in general disuse apparently because of such confusion.  



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QUANGO
> Since most of such bodies are in fact part of the government in terms of funding, appointment and function, the acronym does not work as a description - these are generally not non-governmental organisations with less autonomy than others. *As a result, it has largely been abandoned in UK official usage. *
> 
> The less controversial term non-departmental public body (NDPB) is now used to describe many of the organisations with devolved governmental roles, *in an attempt to avoid the pejorative associations of the term Quango.*
> ...




and finally, please don't be rude until you've checked the leads I gave you to read as background.  Thanking you in anticipation of a change in your attitude, etc. 

PS It could I concede come down to one of those cases of "until we define our terms , like quango, it is useless to argue.  But equally , that would be a classic case of a bad example of a succinct and unambiguous sentence yes?

PS as to what this thread is about - I explained that gg had intentionally ( in my opinion) started a thread with a post that is arguably provocative.  you disagree?  - and there should be no problem asking him to clarify surely? no?  Unless of course it's just a right wing smart alec comment.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

rederob said:


> 2020
> You give true meaning to ignoramus.
> The thread is not about quangos.
> The Red Cross is not a quango: It's an NGO.
> ...




lol - I guess if that kid received 10 points for saying "f-off" on his exam paper, then you probably get maybe 30 or 40 for that string of invectives .


----------



## Speewha (5 July 2008)

Hello

Garpal 

You have started an interesting thread and have caused some debate which is good.

 I am not going to comment as to the quality of the sentence in question. But would like to know if you would of liked the sentence as much if it had referred to a right wing QUANGO.

As QUANGO is an  acronym for quasi-autonomous national governmental organisation  I have used capitals, as I believe this is the correct form for acronyms. 
They became particular  prominent in the UK during the Thatcher years  jobs for the boys that sort of thing, so imagine a left wing one historically speaking might be a rare thing. 

On a lighter note Sir Humphrey Appleby in the TV series  Yes Minister once remarked it takes two to quango minister.
Quando Quango were a UK punk rock band... not too bad.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

PPS
this is the quote I meant to use .. more succinct, hence more appropriate to this thread 



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QUANGO
> Quango: Confusion over the meaning of the acronym has been reflected in confusion over the use of the term, and may have contributed to its decline in use.




btw thanks speewha - you also got to the point more succinctly that I, lol.


PPPS Concise vs succinct vs terse ....


> Concise, succinct, terse all refer to speech or writing that uses few words to say much.
> 
> Concise usually implies that unnecessary details or verbiage have been eliminated from a more wordy statement: a concise summary of the speech.
> 
> ...




eg your post is succinct
rob's is terse - almost


----------



## rederob (5 July 2008)

2020
Stay on thread/topic or just don't post.
If you can't understand what you read, then don't regurgitate it with some twisted logic.
The Red Cross Blood Bank is funded by government. I repeat for unthinking people like you that would rather argue on ignorance that the Red Cross itself is not a quango.
Furthermore, if you were capable of comprehension you would have read that the Tunnel is a BOOT.  The article in question discussed the extent that the Tunnel could be regarded as public asset.  It does not say the Tunnel is a quango.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

rederob said:


> 2020
> Stay on thread/topic or just don't post.
> If you can't understand what you read, then don't regurgitate it with some twisted logic.
> The Red Cross Blood Bank is funded by government. I repeat for unthinking people like you that would rather argue on ignorance that the Red Cross itself is not a quango.
> Furthermore, if you were capable of comprehension you would have read that the Tunnel is a BOOT.  The article in question discussed the extent that the Tunnel could be regarded as public asset.  It does not say the Tunnel is a quango.



rob
I'm starting to think you're a bit dense m8  - as well as nasty   - black is white etc ...  
read the words - the words .. 

Sydney Tunnel ... In effect, this ensures that bad business decisions will result, not in bankruptcy and ruin, but in a public bailout. *The term 'quango', in its original sense, has never been more appropriate.*
cheers 2020


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 July 2008)

*Thank God some petty left wing, quango inhabiting, humourless jobsworth wasn't there to prosecute him.*




gg[/QUOTE]



Speewha said:


> Hello
> 
> Garpal
> You have started an interesting thread and have caused some debate which is good.
> ...




Thanks Speewha,

The sentence actually doesn't refer to a left wing quango, but to a petty left wing humourless jobsworth.

If it had referred to a petty right wing humourless jobsworth I would have thought it excellent English but would have been incredulous at wayneL using an oxymoron.

ps

btw 2020 if you are reading this, before you fly off with a reply, an oxymoron is not a moron with a disabled parking sticker.

gg


----------



## rederob (5 July 2008)

As I said 2020, stay on topic or off the thread.
You are as dumb as they come if you cannot get the gist of the links you posted.
A quango has 3 distinct features:
First it is funded through the public purse.
Second, it is not an arm of government.
And finally, it cannot act autonomously.
As the Tunnel satisfies only one of these conditions ipso facto it is not a quango.

I suggest in future if you intend to quote something, you do it in context.


> Sydney Tunnel ... In effect, this ensures that bad business decisions will result, not in bankruptcy and ruin, but in a public bailout. The term 'quango', in its original sense, has never been more appropriate.



God blessed the average person with a brain that allowed them to see quite easily that your quoted remarks relate to "government business enterprises like water authorities...".

Now trundle off and find a good example for GG's thread, or don't bother returning.


----------



## Speewha (5 July 2008)

Hello

Garpal,

 I have to concede the sentence structure dose actual read differently to my interpretation. However in the context of the whole sentence  it would be a little unlikely in the normal course of events that a petty left wing humourless jobsworth would inhabit anything other than a left wing QUANGO.

I agree that this is an assumption on my part but one which I hope you will agree is reasonable considering the whole context of the thread that the sentence in question was posted to.  

What I was trying to find out  is, is it the what,  and not so much  the how of what was written that attracted you to it ? I am interested in  this not from any political sense but have a semi professional interest in the written word. 

Some research I have been doing is showing that people generally have little regard to how well something is written , but rate it more on if they like the message or not. Hard to believe I know but in the text message world maybe not surprising    

Regards


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> *Thank God some petty left wing, quango inhabiting, humourless jobsworth wasn't there to prosecute him.*
> 
> Thanks Speewha,
> 
> ...



a confusing post there gg

1. this sentence to end all sentences now has to be modified i.e. delete the refernce to quango...

2. in saying that it’s an oxymoron, I hear you, sorta  - 


> oxymoron = seemingly self-contradictory effect, as in “cruel kindness” or “to make haste slowly.”



you are saying that its an oxymoron to refer to a 

a. petty 
b. right wing 
c. humourless 
d. jobsworth. (?) 

I assume you are referring to the contraction “right wing” and “jobs-worth”.    Long time since the boss earned his pay btw 

btw also – “jobsworth” doesn’t even show up in dictionary.com.   Nor incidentally in either Macquarie or Webster dictionaries.    Perhaps you could explain the meaning if it differs from what I’ve assumed in the paragraph above. 

3. the classic oxymoron is of course “military intelligence” – but we shouldn’t get onto McCain yet again 

and btw gg, 

a.	thanks for taking my post in the spirit it was intended – i.e. a sparring match, 
and 
b.	if you think I’m analysing your perfect sentence in some detail, you’re right  - I believe it’s called the Socratic method – and I reckon your sentence is not as good as other sentences around here :1onecent  
c.	oxymoron, lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

Heck, if we want to talk about the English language as she is spoke in Aus

and the words and grammar etc associated therewith , ...

It took a left wing Prime Minister (Gough) to trigger the publication of the Macquarie Dictionary - until then we didn't even have an Aussie dictionary - sheesh.


----------



## wayneL (5 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> It took a left wing Prime Minister (Gough) to trigger the publication of the Macquarie Dictionary -



... and also irrevocably and permanently damaged the fabric of Australian culture and politics, from which she will never recover.

The worst PM in history.

God bless John Kerr.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> ... and also irrevocably and permanently damaged the fabric of Australian culture and politics, from which she will never recover.
> 
> The worst PM in history.
> 
> God bless John Kerr.




You've got it in one Wayne, it will recover though once this god botherer gets turfed out.

Anybody spot any other sentences on ASF worthy of mention in the hall of fame?

gg


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

Here's mine ;_
Lord Byron... from
INSCRIPTION ON THE MONUMENT OF A NEWFOUNDLAND DOG



> But the poor dog, in life the firmest friend,
> The first to welcome, foremost to defend,
> Whose honest heart is still his master's own,
> Who labors, fights, lives, breathes for him alone,
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=98641&highlight=newfoundland#post98641

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=193555&highlight=newfoundland#post193555



> P.S.  In the will which the poet executed in 1811, he desired to be buried in the vault with his dog, and Joe Murray his butler was to have the honour of making one of the party. When the poet was on his travels, a gentleman, to whom Murray showed the tomb, said, "Well, old boy, you will take your place here some twenty years hence." "I don't know that, sir," replied Joe; "if I was sure his lordship would come here I should like it well enough, but I should not like to lie alone with the dog".


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

rederob said:


> As the Tunnel satisfies only one of these conditions ipso facto it is not a quango.



I disagree and so does the State Govt (in all probability) if you read that post - especially as they make trafffic arrangements to suit - publicly posted or otherwise? 
Let's just agree to disagree.
What's your favourite line/ sentence whatever.


----------



## rederob (6 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> I disagree and so does the State Govt (in all probability) if you read that post - especially as they make trafffic arrangements to suit - publicly posted or otherwise?
> Let's just agree to disagree.
> What's your favourite line/ sentence whatever.



You are quite the moron aren't you.
Apart from straying from the thread's intent with quotes from Lord Byron, you now draw your own conclusions from left field.
The Tunnel is a public asset in corporate hands for an agreed term. Your poor comprehension should not be an excuse to disagree with anything.  If you don't want to understand what makes a body a quango, don't make presumptive statements about them.
You are truly the serial pest of ASF and I can fully understand why so many here have you on "ignore".


----------



## noirua (6 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> In their honeymoon period, most pollies are humourous etc.
> Then again, having to sack his 2IC one month into the job might be a bit more of a challenge to portray as humourous.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/07/05/2295255.htm?section=justin




...and this deputy who has just resigned is a scallywag indeed and more it seems. xpriest with a question mark and more - where do they get them?


----------



## wayneL (6 July 2008)

noirua said:


> ...and this deputy who has just resigned is a scallywag indeed and more it seems. xpriest with a question mark and more - where do they get them?




Boris still has good English; and still remains humourous. Politics is interesting again.

One more boring, autocratic, quango creating, left wing misanthrope to be dispensed with at the polls and the future will then indeed look brighter for this country.


----------



## Sean K (6 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> misanthrope



Another word I have to look up. 

Damn you Wayne!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

rederob said:


> 1.  You are quite the moron aren't you.
> 1.	Apart from straying from the thread's intent
> 2.	with quotes from Lord Byron,
> 3.	you now draw your own conclusions from left field.
> ...




rob you are really determined here aren't you.   Personally I preferred the discussion with Garpal, who after all is the one I directed my first enquiry to, (except that you pipe up with a  heap of acid), that the sentence under discussion was made less ambiguous by deletion of all reference to quangos. = hangovers (apparently), from Thatcherism days. 

I guess in summary I could say that I consider that sentence pretty nonsensical – as well as a provocation (hey rederob, how well do you know gg?, lol)- and I have  invited both you and gg to give me an example of a quango that fits the meaning.   No luck on that score as yet. 

You do realise I take it that this grew from a discussion of racially non-PC jokes on another thread?  Personally, I imagine I am as one with that famous leftie Malcolm Fraser on the question of racial jokes under these circumstances. 

1.  What is the intent of this thread?  The thread is a bit a “fun” by Garpal to post/highlight a blatantly tainted sentence – might as well call the thread “in quasi defence of non PC jokes – including racial jokes during leadups to the November US election”

Hey if the plan is to post tainted provocative political sentences (or racist jokes for that matter) – and then not permit people to discuss the ethics of so doing, or the merits thereof, then so be it.  I suspect however that would be counter to ASF policy.   
:topic So far I have been astounded at the fair and accurate contributions on ASF on a real variety of topics on different threads – where time (imo) has proved those posts right. Won’t bother mentioning the threads by name.

2. and 3.  I guess I really enjoy those words of Byron – certainly I prefer them to that sentence. Of course I could counter with equally political ambiguous nonsensical sentences from “left field”, but I won’t bother (and I’m guessing only a very few others will go there).  Incidentally, I probably vote Liberal twice as often as I vote Labor.

4.  ok – quangos.  Forget tunnels (forget that article) - You say that the "water authorities" are an ideal example of a quango.  ok.  



> hey rob - wooooh there lol.
> so are YOU ready to give an example of how that sentence makes sense (using an example of a quango)?




still waiting. - and for that matter why they are linked to left-wing? and/or what they have to do with the meaning of that sentence?

“there I was telling this joke and suddenly I was prosecuted by the Water Authority (or some other quango)” 

Whilst you’re at it, maybe tell us what a “jobsworth” is.   

5. ok – your opinion.  you’re entitled to it.  Having said that, going by the 40,000 plus hits on the poetry thread , I’d say that others enjoy a break from trading –or for some other masochistic reason, don’t have me on the ignore thread. 

One thing I would appreciate is if YOU put me on YOUR ignore thread, rather than reduce questions I put to others (who answer civilly)  to the level of your vitriol. 

:topic: I personally force myself to concentrate on non-trading threads – to yield not to the temptatin of constantly changing my trading “bets” – and attract wasteful brokerage.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> You do realise I take it that this grew from a discussion of racially non-PC jokes on another thread?



In fairness to you, I'm guessing you weren't aware of that ...
because I have always found your posts in other threads to be pretty fair on such matters.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> His commas are well placed and he delivers his message with the minimum of fuss.
> 
> Ain't English a beaut language.
> 
> ...




gg, 
yep - Ain't English a beaut language - plenty of opportunities to laugh as well. 

Here's another version... 

*"So Bob Hawke answered “any boss who fires someone today is a bum”.  Thank God some petty right wing, humourless wordsworth wasn't there to prosecute him." * **

PS But then again neither left nor right wing  would have done so let’s face it.  in either case.  Having said that, I concede (think I'm right here) that  the Anti-Discrimination Act was brought in by Labor in NSW in 1977 under Wran.

PS ** could hypothetically add a heap more derogatory adjectives, lazy, overpaid, parasitic fatcat etc, but can't be bothered.  I'm off for a run.


----------



## rederob (6 July 2008)

2020
You began with a Homer Simpson quote, later said you never had heard of a quango, then declared the RSL and was a quango,  decided the thread was "arguably provocative", slipped in an off-topic quote about Boris, then incorrectly added the the Red Cross and Tunnel to your misguided list of quangos before inserting yet another of your off-topic You Tube videos, and then got lost in links that purportedly supported your position...  and so your calamity continued. 
Rather than enjoy Wayne's words for their worth and then find an ASF quote that titillated your seemingly insubstantial intellect you indulged in a specious quest for an explanation of meaning.

On topic - not the best sentence, but a favourite from one of the ASF's premier rampers:


> I averaged down and sold out with no profit/loss.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

rr said:
			
		

> you said you never had heard of a quango,



Hey I concede I'm learning every day of my life.  Heck Wayne didn't know what a quango was till he came to Aus.  

:topic Here's one for you then.
Is the Opera House Trust a quango in your opinion? 

PS I think the quango you all were alluding to all along was the Anti Discrimation Board.  - Seems I have to be the first to answer my own question - due perhaps to some unsureness on your collective parts.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

rederob said:


> 2020... before inserting yet another of your off-topic You Tube videos, and then got lost in links that purportedly supported your position...
> .
> Rather than enjoy Wayne's words for their worth




hey rob - sorry you didn't enjoy the post #13 with the article on the shortest sentence in the english language ... (this thread is about succinct isn't it?)

PS and the associated youtube of Billly Connolly on the same sentence 

and you call me humourless lol. 

 Billy Connolly analyses the sentence "f..off"


----------



## rederob (6 July 2008)

Best sentence in English for 2008 on ASF 
Not a poem.
Nothing about "succinct".
Not a You Tube video either.

No, I didn't call you "humourless" - ignoramus and moron seem much better fits and I used both these words.

Another favourite:







somesortoftrader said:


> Diatribe like this has sunken the thread into an argy bargy of nothingness.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

rederob said:


> No, I didn't call you "humourless" - ignoramus and moron seem much better fits and I used both these words.



quite right I didn't call you humourless (then) ...(nor you me)
but I'll go out on a limb now and say that since you joined this thread, we've sure learnt the meaning of "humourless".  

Now to work out what "jobsworth" means.


----------



## redsmartie (6 July 2008)

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/Quango

Main Entry: quan·go  
Pronunciation: \ˈkwaŋ-ˌgō\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: quasi-nongovernmental organization 
Date: 1973 
British : a partly autonomous regulatory agency; especially : one in Britain organized outside the civil service but financed and appointed by the government

------------------------------------------------------------------
Ah, my first post is here!

Take the hyper-linked as your own disgrace.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 July 2008)

Speewha said:


> Hello
> 
> Garpal,
> 
> ...




Speewha,
I take your point, we all resonate with sentences that confirm our beliefs.

My main reason for liking wayneL's sentence was,  to paraphrase Shakespeare

" Therefore, since brevity is the soul of wit, And tediousness the limbs and outward flourishes, he was brief. "

And perhaps 2020 should have this quote emblazoned in reverse on his forehead and be made look into a mirror before he is allowed to post.

Sorry 2020 couldn't resist.

gg


----------



## Stan 101 (6 July 2008)

2020 and brief...now that's an oxymoron


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 July 2008)

Stan 101 said:


> 2020 and brief...now that's an oxymoron




lol

gg


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

Stan 101 said:


> 2020 and brief...now that's an oxymoron



lol trouble is, if you don't post the detail, there are complaints that claims are unsubstaintiated.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Here's one for you then.
> Is the Opera House Trust a quango in your opinion?



turns out it is - 
predictable I guess - anything to do with the arts is probably left wing


----------



## Speewha (6 July 2008)

Hello 

Garpal 

Thanks for your reply. 

2020 Hindsight and all contributors not only to this thread but ASF in general it good to see well informed, intelligently argued debate with just a nice touch of Aussie larrikin humour is alive and well ! Keep it up. 

Quote;I disagree with what you say but I will defend to death your right to say it? 
Voltaire. 

Could make an interesting topic on ASF on a future wet weekend. 
Regards


----------



## noirua (7 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> Boris still has good English; and still remains humourous. Politics is interesting again.
> 
> One more boring, autocratic, quango creating, left wing misanthrope to be dispensed with at the polls and the future will then indeed look brighter for this country.




Yes, though in time he'll be reduced to razee, he has a lot of nashgab, and this has not the look of epithalamion and as they clean up their act, they will have the smell of cineol all around them. No sign of capo though they need some fresh air  through their eventaile, don't you think?


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2008)

rederob said:


> Best sentence in English for 2008 on ASF
> Not a poem.
> Nothing about "succinct".
> Not a You Tube video either.




Rob
1. You say - "nothing about succinct" ....  - in Garpal's first post he defines what he considers to be a good sentence  - it includes the word "succinct" ..about the 39th word.  

I mean, surely a thread's title summarises the topic.. 
but the first post then gives an abstract of what the thread originator is thinking of?  

I mean, you started a thread called "Zimbabwe".   Would you call posts on the the climate or animals etc of Zimbabwe on thread?.  The great grey green greazy Limpopo all set about with fever trees etc?  Or do you look to the first post to see what the originator was thinking of?

Not that we should be confied to the main river without checking out a few tributaries  (imo)   ride the boundaries etc. 



> One of the attractions of ASF is the good English that is generally written on the forum.
> 
> Here is an example from wayneL on post #655 in the Barack 08 thread. It will be hard to beat. It is *succinct* with a scattering of latinate, french, old english,....
> 
> His commas are well placed .....




2.  next topic...  punctuation ....
back to post #13 - the kid scored 10% on his exam paper where he simply wrote "f.. off" across the top.  

and lol - they said he'd have scored better if he'd added some punctuation like "f.... off !!"  - get it?   (and even Garpal can't deny it's succinct lol) 

3.  and believe it or not, that post - and that sentence - even qualified as "prior posting on ASF" - because I posted it elsewhere earlier.    So I would argue that was also on thread.   (ok perhaps one of them tributaries again )

4. as for "no youtubes either" - sheesh, there goes half the fun of this internet thingo.   It would be like an Italian trying to communicate without the use of his hands.    "Please don't talk to the bus driver whilst he's driving because he has to take his hands off the wheel to answer" sort of thing.  

Without youtubes and  poems the world loses all colour for me 
Incidentally, I've stuck a poem about Zimbabwe on the poetry thread - just another amateur ditty I scribbled this morning. whatever.


----------



## noirua (7 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Without youtubes and  poems the world loses all colour for me



...and without your youtubes and poems the world would lose all colour for most of us.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2008)

and as for your sentence here noi, lol...



noirua said:


> Yes, though in time he'll be reduced to razee, he has a lot of nashgab, and this has not the look of epithalamion and as they clean up their act, they will have the smell of cineol all around them. No sign of capo though they need some fresh air  through their eventaile, don't you think?




damned if I know what it means, but it sure sounds impressive lol.  
Yet another contender for best sentence.  (or two )


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 July 2008)

I found another beaut sentence, this one quite short and to the point.

*" And his little lips purse-up as if he has been eating lemons. "*

This one is from Judd #35 in the thread _Does Rudd inspire confidence_ in General Chat. Judd's use of l's t's and s's is the closest I've seen to poetry ( sorry 2020hindsight ) in a long time on ASF. 

It describes the little pissant so economically and is such a good English sentence coming out of the blue in a well set paragraph.

Judd is not the best speller but do not show your disdain because of this.

_Re: Does Rudd inspire confidence?
I agree they should have an ALP candidate. It almost smacks of distain for the voters in the electorates.

An no Mr Rudd does not inspire confidence in me. He comes across as preaching. And his little lips purse-up as if he has been eating lemons. All he would need is a bit of rouge on his cheeks and he be perfect for a bit part in Blackadder III

No I didn't vote Liberal.
Judd _

gg


----------



## wayneL (24 July 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I found another beaut sentence, this one quite short and to the point.
> 
> *" And his little lips purse-up as if he has been eating lemons. "*
> 
> ...




GG

It's funny how folks are usually at their most eloquent when speaking of politicians and hypocrites, usually one in the same.


----------



## Julia (24 July 2008)

Sometimes a passage from a novel can, in a few carefully chosen words, perfectly sum up a situation we too often take for granted.
The following is from a book I'm currently reading and it's the last sentence that I like so much:



> It was the idea of the three of us under one roof, living unexceptional routines and bound to one another by ties of unthinking affection.
> 
> Such ordinariness struck me as the very acme of human achievement.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 July 2008)

wayneL said:


> GG
> 
> It's funny how folks are usually at their most eloquent when speaking of politicians and hypocrites, usually one in the same.






Julia said:


> Sometimes a passage from a novel can, in a few carefully chosen words, perfectly sum up a situation we too often take for granted.
> The following is from a book I'm currently reading and it's the last sentence that I like so much:




I agree wayneL that politics usually brings out the best. However I've had a look through the left wing posters and cannot find a suitable sentence to post. I would have thought that the left with such luminaries as George Bernard Shaw in the past could have come up with a good English sentence in ASF. I'll keep on trawling. Their spleen unfortunately, just as deeply held as the Tories, seems to be expressed in polysyllabic stock answers grabbed from Labor and Green party Dogma and Propaganda, much as one would find if one googled the preceding four large case words.

I recognise that quote Julia as being familiar , where is it from?

gg


----------



## Julia (25 July 2008)

Hello GG,

It's from "Trauma" by Patrick McGrath.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 July 2008)

gg, you were quoting judd back there ....



Garpal Gumnut quoting Judd said:


> Re: Does Rudd inspire confidence?  ....
> 
> *An no Mr Rudd does not inspire confidence in me. He comes across as preaching. And his little lips purse-up as if he has been eating lemons. All he would need is a bit of rouge on his cheeks and he be perfect for a bit part in Blackadder III *




lol - Some powerful imagery there  - 
 and Obviously appealing to your political compass as much as (??)  your appreciation of the english language   

This one is pretty good too (imo) - by ghotib (Pilgrims thread) - appeals to my religious compass as well.  



			
				ghotib said:
			
		

> Did you see the pictures of yesterdays big event. 400 old men swaying up a ramp in funny hats and long dresses all dripping with bling... all they needed was a few high kicks and some false eyelashes and it would have been mardi gras all over again.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> gg, you were quoting judd back there ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is good 2020, very good. Thanks for the contribution. Any more good leftie sentences or are they all too busy basket weaving, whinging about progress and watching tv to find out what the weather's going to be like.

gg


----------



## cuttlefish (26 July 2008)

Julia said:
			
		

> It was the idea of the three of us under one roof, living unexceptional routines and bound to one another by ties of unthinking affection.
> 
> Such ordinariness struck me as the very acme of human achievement.




indeed - subtle and poignant - I like it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2008)

This quote  posted by ZZdad on the Obama thread.  Obviously as a pisstake - or is it?   ... 

"And it came to pass, in the eighth year of the reign of the evil Bush the Younger (The Ignorant), when the whole land from the Arabian desert to the shores of the Great Lakes had been laid barren, that a Child appeared in the wilderness. 

The Child was blessed in looks and intellect. Scion of a simple family, offspring of a miraculous union, grandson of a typical white person and an African peasant. And yea, as he grew, the Child walked in the path of righteousness, with only the occasional detour into the odd weed ...."  

(which could be taken to mean wilderness - or marijuana I guess)


----------



## noirua (27 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> This quote  posted by ZZdad on the Obama thread.  Obviously as a pisstake - or is it?   ...
> 
> "And it came to pass, in the eighth year of the reign of the evil Bush the Younger (The Ignorant), when the whole land from the Arabian desert to the shores of the Great Lakes had been laid barren, that a Child appeared in the wilderness.
> 
> ...




"And it came to pass after eight years of the reign of George W Bush that his war on terror is to be upheld by those who would follow him. After success in Iraq, troop numbers were being reduced and others would now increase troop numbers in Afganistan, thus vindicating his war on terrorists".

When the land from the Arabian Desert to the shores of the Great Lakes were saved an old grey haired man appeared. Not blessed in looks but more a Grandad with great wisdom and knowledge. He walked in the path of right and never detoured in his war against evil."


----------



## noirua (27 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> This quote  posted by ZZdad on the Obama thread.  Obviously as a pisstake - or is it?   ...
> 
> "And it came to pass, in the eighth year of the reign of the evil Bush the Younger (The Ignorant), when the whole land from the Arabian desert to the shores of the Great Lakes had been laid barren, that a Child appeared in the wilderness.
> 
> ...




"And it came to pass after eight years of the reign of George W Bush that his war on terror is to be upheld by those who would follow him. After success in Iraq, troop numbers were being reduced and others would now increase troop numbers in Afganistan, thus vindicating his war on terrorists.

When the land from the Arabian Desert to the shores of the Great Lakes were saved an old grey haired man appeared. Not blessed in looks but more a Grandad with great wisdom and knowledge. He walked in the path of right and never detoured in his war against evil."


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 September 2008)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=332177&postcount=2379

After many weeks I have finally found a sentence to rival wayneL's beauty originally posted. 

It is a very Australian sentence, humorous, succinct, delivering its message with small saxon and viking derivated words, finishing as abruptly as it starts. A worthy contender. The author is Smokey68. Well done Smokey.

*
This is as ugly as a hat full of arseholes.*


Following is the context.


_
According to the Constitution,

All loan establishment fees go to WC
All loan rollover fees go to WC
All penalty interest go to WC

All losses go to the PIF.

This is as ugly as a hat full of arseholes.

_

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2008)

Moderators rarely post on ASF using good English and irony.

The weight of their responsibility weighs upon their free expression.

This gem came from Timmy.

His co-nightwatchman prawn had changed the name of a new thread from 


*"Tittie f*****g in NSW Labor* to 

*Sex Acts in NSW Labor*

I questioned this and got this beaut repost.
*

The act itself was merely simulated, as is much of governance here.*

Here a lonely moderator like a monk with quill in the dark ages insinuates his humanity through blind algorithms.

What a beauty.

Thus ASF is akin to The Book of Kells. Lonely monks in the ether moderating the storms of comment and record.

gg


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 September 2008)

hey gg
Nathan Rees might have been an ex - garbo

but lol I suspect he has a better appreciation of good english than you do 

(PS he also has degrees in English Literature) 

 my old mans a dustman


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> hey gg
> Nathan Rees might have been an ex - garbo
> 
> but lol I suspect he has a better appreciation of good english than you do
> ...





I'm still waiting for Kev07's bloody broadband. 

I hear its been put back by 18 months.

Sorry I can't read youtubes.

bloody Labor.

gg


----------



## BSD (12 September 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I'm still waiting for Kev07's bloody broadband.
> 
> I hear its been put back by 18 months.
> 
> ...





Playing the blame game!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 September 2008)

BSD said:


> Playing the blame game!




Yes mate, the blame game, I live in Townsville the major military base for Northern Australia, and we still can't get reliable broadband.

Too bloody right I'll play the blame game.

Canberra, Sydney and Melbourne have it on tap. 

Too bloody right I'll play the blame game.

Little Kev07 went to the election on improving broadband and like everything else the anal little bugger touches its bound up in studies and inquiries.

Its been delayed by 18 months .

gg


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 September 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Yes mate, the blame game, I live in Townsville the major military base for Northern Australia, and we still can't get reliable broadband.
> 
> Too bloody right I'll play the blame game.
> 
> ...




Well I'll add a bit of blame game - whilstever the government is frustrated by an obstructionist senate, (on the simplest of decisions), there wont be any money for any initiatives.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 September 2008)

2020 said:
			
		

> Nathan Rees ...  ex-garbo ... also has degrees in English Literature




PS Mind you, he'll need all that English Literature stuff to talk his way out of the mess that he claims to have found NSW to be in .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 October 2008)

This time a gem of a paragraph from Calliope.

It starts off slow and leads to a thoughtful crescendo.

"Like the majority of Australians I have complete faith in Kevin Rudd. Those of little faith doubt his ability to achieve his stated goals which are many, however world leaders are continually waiting on Mr Rudd for further guidance on running their affairs.

He is now going to tell them on how to separate greed from capitalism."

Think about it.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2008)

On the very last day of the competition, after a hiatus of poor english, graphs and youtubes from posters, chops a must has come into the final straight well in the lead with just over 12 hours to go, in a reply to ZackW.



Re: Schapelle Corby - Innocent or Guilty?


She is obviously pathetic at the 'apple bobbing' contests in prison, hence the lack of sentence reductions, so why think she is going to give you anything worthwhile in the sack when she is out?
__________________


----------



## tech/a (31 December 2008)

*Late entry*

Whilst referring to Scalpers who make up to a trade every 20 or so seconds,I likened the practice to.

_*"Traders punching in buy and sell orders like Boxers on ice."*_

Trembling hand liked the analogy so much he has his own adaptation of the phrase now as his signature.

Have a great 2009 everyone.

Mate of mine Dropped stone dead yesterday from no apparent cause.
Life really is so damned short.

Enjoy *EVERY* minute 

RIP my friend.


----------



## chops_a_must (31 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> On the very last day of the competition, after a hiatus of poor english, graphs and youtubes from posters, chops a must has come into the final straight well in the lead with just over 12 hours to go, in a reply to ZackW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol.

Glad you liked it GG. 

I'll have a beer for you tonight.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 December 2008)

I would have thought 20 years was one of the worst examples of a sentence .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> One of the attractions of ASF is the good English that is generally written on the forum.
> 
> Here is an example from wayneL on post #655 in the Barack 08 thread. It will be hard to beat. It is succinct with a scattering of latinate, french, old english,saxon and norse words, with a nice George Melly original in the middle.
> 
> ...





The above is the winner as adjudged by myself and Prof Joyce from Trieste.

Thank you to all the contributors.

It was a close run thing, Chops and tech/a particularly were close at the finish.

They were all close though.

Contributors were in no particular order 

WayneL
Stan 101
Pommiegranite
2020
websman
It’s Snake Pilskin
Rederob
Mobcat
Speewha
Noirua
Kennas
Redsmartie
Julia
Cuttlefish
BSD
Tech/a
Chops_a_must


gg


----------



## BradK (1 January 2009)

Can we do it again in 2009? Maybe open it up to more languages, for the benefit of our Queensland posters who really only have a view of the world as far as the end of the sugar cane row? Please explain??? .... 

Brad


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 January 2009)

BradK said:


> Can we do it again in 2009? Maybe open it up to more languages, for the benefit of our Queensland posters who really only have a view of the world as far as the end of the sugar cane row? Please explain??? ....
> 
> Brad




there is a 2009 thread.

Go to general chat mate.

No bagasse, its there.

gg


----------



## chops_a_must (2 January 2009)

Good to see Brad has broken his resolution already. :


----------

